# Need a SHORT canister for shelf under tank... Options?



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Fluval G3 comes to mind. Pricey but hi tech.

v3


----------



## prighello (Aug 19, 2007)

I think the small filstar (xp1) is pretty short. You'd have to check the dimensions against your space though.


----------



## 2pac (Jun 29, 2013)

agree with the rena xp1


----------



## stealthypotatoes (Feb 2, 2013)

Why not the 501? 
Here are the dimensions:


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

stealthypotatoes said:


> Why not the 501?


I think Zoo Med 501 is pretty close to FX-360 that OP is thinking to replace?

v3


----------



## stealthypotatoes (Feb 2, 2013)

Oh my bad, I didn't see the part where he said he wanted higher flow rate.


----------



## stealthypotatoes (Feb 2, 2013)

How about the Eheim ecco pro 2234? Should fit your 12" clearance


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

The Zoomed 501 has 79 gph, even less than the 95 gph my Finnex has (which is why I went Finnex originally... I actually had that one under consideration, too). The Finnex was great on the smaller tanks I had before, but the latest upgrade is clearly pushing it's limits.

I've seen some good recs for the Rena/Filstar XP1 filters. It certainly has more power, too, at 250 gph. Does anyone have the actual measurements and clearance needed? Also, API seems to be the brand name of these now. They make dandy test kits, but I always sort of viewed them as junky otherwise. Are these filters (as sold today, under API, not old reliable and no longer available Rena-branded models) quality stuff?

Ditto for the Fluval G3. (also, how pricey is pricey? Price isn't a _huge_ issue, but within some semblance of reason, of course)


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

stealthypotatoes said:


> How about the Eheim ecco pro 2234? Should fit your 12" clearance


But will it fit the 10.5" opening to get it onto the shelf? Plus room for the hoses? If it's actually the size mentioned in the old thread I linked in the OP, it's 12" tall, which leaves no room for hoses, and I'm not how easy it would be to maneuver it onto the shelf past the trim plate.

Annoying, I know.  I did a lot of research when I first bought the Finnex, and was thrilled to find one that worked so well. Sad that it no longer cuts it. (and I don't think two Finnex units is the answer... although technically perhaps that's possible?)


----------



## stealthypotatoes (Feb 2, 2013)

Why cant you put the filter under the stand? Next to the paintball tank. There probably a couple inches extra.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

OVT said:


> Fluval G3 comes to mind. Pricey but hi tech.
> 
> v3


*whistles* Hooo, wow. That's fancy. Pricey, but cool as heck. Super cool.

Amazon.com: Fluval G3 Advanced Filtration System: Pet Supplies

Definitely on the upper end... a little past, actually... than I had really budgeted for this. Not entirely out of the question, but requires more thought.

But I can't really tell how the hoses go. Size seems marginal, depending on exactly how much more clearance is needs for the hoses.

I'll have to seek out more photos and measurements. And ponder whether I want to spend that much. A cheaper option is an easier decision, for sure...


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

stealthypotatoes said:


> Why cant you put the filter under the stand? Next to the paintball tank. There probably a couple inches extra.


Aesthetics, mostly. The paintball tank there really annoys me (and my wife) as it is. It's surprisingly visible there, even though it seems like you'd barely notice it, you do.

Also, that much lower means that much less flow out of whatever I upgrade to, due to the extra height it needs to lift up the water.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

There is a number of threads on TPT that use G3 and G6, including some review tidbits . As they say, search is your friend. Same goes for pricing as I have seen them at lower prices online then at Amazon. I also remember seeing a lot of data and pictures on Fluval's site.

I actually used 2 x PX-360 on my 12 long for over a year: there is something to be said for filter redundancy. I am back to one as I have been contemplating a single larger filter so that I can connect Hydor inine heater, but something else always comes up.

I have also used a single FX-360 on my 17g, but also thought it was not pulling it.

Edit: looking at your pictures I cannot tell how much clearance you have between the tank and the wall. If you move the tank forward to the table's front edge, you might have another option: hang one or 2 360's on the back, all hardware is included. I find that using the black fittings that came with it instead of hoses makes for even slimmer profile. And you get more flow by lifting the filter up.

If the look of the pipes gets on your nerves, you can hide them by letting some plants to grow out of the tank. Your wife will love the look .

Edit 2: you have several options to camouflage your co2 tank. Put it behind the filter. Or use books, old LP records, flower pots, DVDs, even colorful shoe boxes, antique hat boxes, etc for that bohemian literatti look.
Now you owe me $50 for the interior design consultations  

v3


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

^^ LOL!!!

My wife IS an interior designer, so that would go... Poorly. 

I have a black background at the moment but my wife doesn't want it... Still trying to win her over on that. The top of the tank is super smooth and sleek, though, with a super slim Current USA Sat+ light, so more junk coming out the top is what I'm trying to avoid. I just went to glass lily pipes also, so not really compatible with any HOB (-like) canister. 

The co2 tank is too tall to fit under the shelf, unfortunately. The tank is perfect, but the reg is too tall and too vertical to fit, unfortunately. It just barely fits under the bottom shelf, as it is. I could put something in front, true, but I think it's simply cleaner if I can minimize what's under there, as opposed to adding more to camouflage a simple small tank. 

I watched some videos on the G3, and cool as it is, I don't think it will work. The hoses route straight up vertically, and there are only 2" to clear above the unit, most of which is used by that fitting. Also, even if could wedge it in there (with some difficulty) it needs top access to remove the cool cartridges, and I have no top access so I'd have to pull it out each time (after detaching the hose assembly). 

So far only the dual Finnex 360s seem like they'd work, but all the extra hoses (and having to clean an extra canister) definitely makes it a less desirable solution. :-/


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey, I tried 
You can clean dual canisters in alternative order == same effort + at least one is up and running in case something goes wrong.

You can always try the HOB style, maybe an hour of your time. Based on the tank +stand height the light fixture might make the 2 pipes invisible. Worst case, I'll send you a box of emmersed plants, at x4 the price, of course.

And another edit: put co2 can in an umbrella bucket? Or horizontally in a shoe box lol.

Edit # 17: use a sump instead, return the Lilly pipes or sell them to me @ 75% discount, free shipping.

Darn, Edit #18: your table seem to have some space at the sides of the tank. Put a can at each side (I personally like symmetry) and add a pot with a house plant in front. That's what I did to keep MY wife happy. Better yet, use a lo tech vase with shrimp and plants.

Edit #19: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=3644897

Comment # 36: where there is a will, there is a way. Crowd Brain Power (tm pending).

v3


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

I like your style. 

I wish co2 canisters could be used horizontally. That'd make that part simple, at least.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Bump. Any other suggestions, people? I still need to measure that Rena Filstar (small), too, although if someone has one who can measure, that'll save me some annoyed looks from the PetCo/Smart employees if I have to open one up in the aisles to measure...


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

12g long sump.

v3


----------



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

Make one yourself out of PVC pipe it's super easy. I don't know the rules about linking to another forum but a simple google search for "DIY PVC pipe aquarium filter" should get you to the right location. I am actually about to build two of them today for my 180 gallon. There are several different kinds, some have removable baskets and some require you to just stack different bags of media and sponges in there, but they are all super easy to make, affordable, and fully customizable unlike may commercial made products.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

The DIY option is somewhat interesting, but most DIY designs I've seen, including the one you posted, have been taller than even most commercial units.

The sump concept is definitely intriguing, but that's a LOT of work and I'm not sure I want to drill my tank (or use HOB-style returns). Also, that would take up most of the shelf under the tank, drastically reducing my storage space for other things. Not sure the wife would be pleased, either, and it'd be harder to hide. (no doors on the shelf, so everything is concealed behind baskets, but a sump would be too deep for that)


----------



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

The PVC pipe filters work on their sides as well.

Are the zoomed nanos too big? I think they are some of the smallest commercial made filters, you can also look into an internal filter if you are really pressed for space I suppose.


----------



## Racedoc (Nov 18, 2013)

How about the eheim Ecco pro? They're pretty compact. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

aquarist said:


> The PVC pipe filters work on their sides as well.
> 
> Are the zoomed nanos too big? I think they are some of the smallest commercial made filters, you can also look into an internal filter if you are really pressed for space I suppose.


Hmm. I'll look into the DIY, perhaps. I'd rather have a commercial one, but perhaps DIY is the only option.

The Zoomed Nano was discussed on page one (post 5 and several more).  It would totally fit, but it's lower powered than the Finnex model that I'm trying to upgrade.

The whole idea is to get stuff out of my tank, so internal filters aren't an option.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Racedoc said:


> How about the eheim Ecco pro? They're pretty compact.


It's definitely one I want to measure in person. I need to know total height and clearance (including hoses) to know if it will fit, and no one has posted that yet. I may have to ask someone at Petco (if they carry that one?) to open the box so I can measure.

But the thread I linked in post 1 referred to: Eheim Ecco Pro 2232 at 12" high. If that's true, just for the housing, it definitely won't fit since the hoses need room to clear, too, not to mention the handle that has to pump up and down to prime it.


----------



## Oxl (Oct 21, 2011)

Personally I'd say that the mismatched wood under the tank is more of an eyesore than the filter or CO2 can, why do you have that? 

The table doesn't look like a fine piece or antique so if you aren't willing to replace it with something more appropriate for your needs then perhaps you could modify it? Cut a large notch in the back of the middle shelf to accommodate your equipment which can hang off straps or even a lower shelf in the back could be fashioned. Also some sort of curtain, board, or black lacquer could be placed in front of the equipment to hide it. 

I wouldn't settle for anything less than an Eheim 2215 for that tank - which would likely work just fine on its side if you had to.


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

I wouldn't run any canisters on their side, they just aren't designed to operate that way, plus I would think all the dirt, sediment would colect on the one side.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Oxl said:


> Personally I'd say that the mismatched wood under the tank is more of an eyesore than the filter or CO2 can, why do you have that?
> 
> The table doesn't look like a fine piece or antique so if you aren't willing to replace it with something more appropriate for your needs then perhaps you could modify it? Cut a large notch in the back of the middle shelf to accommodate your equipment which can hang off straps or even a lower shelf in the back could be fashioned. Also some sort of curtain, board, or black lacquer could be placed in front of the equipment to hide it.
> 
> I wouldn't settle for anything less than an Eheim 2215 for that tank - which would likely work just fine on its side if you had to.


I guess you missed the part of my initial post that said " (There is a mini-stand for the tank that might go away, which would drop that by about 3.5")" The stand that's there is only temporary... I had planned to have a custom stand made from glossy materials, but haven't decided for sure on the final design. So the one that's there is a very temporary placeholder, that I threw together to get the tank to the right height for the final stand. I didn't spend much time on building it since it was only temporary. Even without a stand, the difference is only a few inches of host height, so that wouldn't change anything with regard to the height of the shelf.

My WIFE is not willing to replace the table... or let me cut into it. (Not many wives would, IMO) So I work with what I have.

The equipment is hidden, from the front and right side, and by the bins to the left. The only equipment you can see, normally, is the canister on the floor. I removed the false box fronts that are usually hiding the self contents for the photos, just so people could visual the space (and headroom) better.

Canisters on their side aren't a good idea, in my book, for the reasons mott states in the post above.


----------



## MChambers (May 26, 2009)

Have you considered the Cobalt EXT filter. I think it is 12.13 inches tall, and the hoses come off the top vertically. Not sure how you'd get it past the overhang, but maybe you could slide it in with the top off?


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

MChambers said:


> Have you considered the Cobalt EXT filter. I think it is 12.13 inches tall, and the hoses come off the top vertically. Not sure how you'd get it past the overhang, but maybe you could slide it in with the top off?


Interesting, but I'm not sure it's an improvement over the other filters around the same height, and any way you look at it, it's definitely not going to fit underneath since the hoses need several inches of clearance. Not sure how I feel about the external pump, but regardless, it definitely won't fit underneath.


----------

